# Alive?



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

hey i have heard alot of ppl say that the mavs board is dead! come on the mavs have the best fans in the league.. we need to show those ppl that the mavs board is still alive come on u guy we need to keep it up like the old days (you no b4 theo got banned and dre was still on) so we need to keep everything up.... i no its been kind of a boring of season but still anything new post it up!


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

IIP lll IIVII IIP said:


> hey i have heard alot of ppl say that the mavs board is dead! come on the mavs have the best fans in the league.. we need to show those ppl that the mavs board is still alive come on u guy we need to keep it up like the old days (you no b4 theo got banned and dre was still on) so we need to keep everything up.... i no its been kind of a boring of season but still anything new post it up!


Yea I think that Dre should be replaced by someone that is more deticated to the site and has more time to be moderator....Im very dissapointed in Dre because not only is he not starting new creative threads and keeping this board alive but he hasnt even posted at all in like 2 in a half weeks!!!! IMO!! right now the MAVS board doesnt have a moderator!!!

Theo! come the **** back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, the Mavs haven't really done anything drastic this off season so there's been little to talk about recently.

Everyone knew the Finley deal was going to happen. Now that's over with.

Christie, Diop, and DA aren't huge signings so not a lot there to generate much controversy.

The biggest change for the team this year is Avery having control from the beginning to end. That will have a far greater impact on what the team does this year than any of the roster changes so far.

Be happy. The consistency in the roster along with the improved defensive focus is a very good sign for the team. I'm perfectly content to let some of the other guys around here run their mouths about their teams.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have to agree that the Mavs board is not as active as it could be. I've tried to keep it up with my posting and new threads. Hopefully some guest may sign up and help. There also has not been that much moves. The Mavs are trying to keep the same roster. Its the offseason.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have just about given up on the Mavs board here. I have moved to the realgm message board because at least there is some people over there. It is too bad because I used to like coming here for info and discussion. Unfortunately there is not much of either here anymore.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

well mavsman dont stop posting. I personally feel you are an asset to this board. You should bring some of your people over. Dont forget its the offeseason. most FA are snatched up and its not alot going on right now period. You know its going to pick up once the season starts


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

alrite u guys we need to think of more post that arent just about signings! anything will do.... i dont want this board to die out!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I blame Aranda


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Right now the Mavs board is going through a bit of rebuilding. I don't know what the deal is with Dre right now, but as far as Theo! is concerned, don't expect Theo to make a return as a very active poster and make this board what it used to be. Theo! right now is trying to prove how crappy BBB.net is turning, while I agree there is some over moderation on some forums, a lot of the forums are doing just fine. He is still angered or hurt over the administrators deciding to suspend him because he feels he is larger than the board. I can't really help make this forum what it used to be, and a lot of the administrators and moderators can't either, its going to take an ambitious Mavs fan to get this board pumping again. People not interested in the Mavs that much like myself and the non Mavs fans moderators/admins can't really do much for this board because the mavs aren't in our hearts.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Hahaha, where did you get all that from Sloth? Here I was thinking, "_Maybe Sloth aint that bad of a kid" _and I come and read this

Tis truly a joke, and I don't understand why you said it. I truly don't care anymore, and am certainly not angry/hurt...Man, what a joke.

I'm speechless dude, I just don't understand where you got that from.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Hahaha, where did you get all that from Sloth? Here I was thinking, "_Maybe Sloth aint that bad of a kid" _and I come and read this
> 
> Tis truly a joke, and I don't understand why you said it. I truly don't care anymore, and am certainly not angry/hurt...Man, what a joke.
> 
> I'm speechless dude, I just don't understand where you got that from.


If your not angry or hurt than why arent you posting nemore???... Just move on and support the MAVS like you use to... **** what anyone else says or thinks!! because this board needs you man!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I am getting over messageboards, and just because I don't post here 20+ times a day doesn't mean I'm any less of a fan.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I am getting over messageboards, and just because I don't post here 20+ times a day doesn't mean I'm any less of a fan.


So if the suspension never happened you still would have stopped posting???
You dont have to post 20 times a day, I know you got **** goin on but with all the time you put in to this board/site your just gunna let it slowy die because of your stubborness??!! Just dont leave completely and try to use your creativeness to keep this board goin!!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

All I have ever asked is for you is to be factual. he probably got it from here

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2518121&postcount=1

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2518416&postcount=8


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That was what, 2 weeks ago?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

This board is fine. If its so dead why are there new posts everytime I check on here (once a day). Its offseason guys, its bound to be slow here for awhile since nothin really is happening in Mavs land talkworthy...


----------

